# Vitamins for growing hedgehogs



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, there:
I have a quick question: would you use vitamins for growing hedgehogs and if yes what kind would you use?
My hedgies (6 and 8 mo. old) are eating home cooked meals made specially for them and also Innova dry cat and kitten food and also Chickens soup for cat lovers dry and wet food and Baby food as well.
And of course mealworms (and king worms now and then).
Oh, and we are in Canada (just in case, because some products might not be available here).

Thank you so much,

Katja


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No there aren't any Vitamins you need ot give to your hedgie. As long as they're getting a balanced diet they don't need any suppliments.


----------



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, thanks Nikki!

Yes, my hedgies are eating well. I make sure my pets have the best of the best before I even think about my food
I also have read lots of people add flax seed oil. Is it good for hedgies? And what does it do?

Thank you so much,

Katja


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Flax seed oil can be added to the rinse water when giving your hedgie a bath or put on their food once or twice a week. It seems to help some hedgies keep from getting dry skin.


----------

